
Trying to restore iPhone from backup deleted backup - auslegung
Updating my iPhone got messed up, I was in a state where I couldn&#x27;t factory reset it or update it or use it at all. So I sent it away, and just got my iPhone back from Apple today, it was restored to factory settings. I turned it on, set it up, chose &quot;Restore from backup on Mac&quot;. It wouldn&#x27;t work because the software wasn&#x27;t up-to-date enough, probably because the iPhone was on 13 but the backup was from beta 14. So I said forget restoring just setup as a new iPhone. Then I downloaded the beta profile, put it on my iPhone, selected it, the device rebooted (I still had the iPhone plugged in to my Mac), and when it turned back on it was already trying to backup to my Mac, overwriting my other backup. At this point I have a backup that is completely useless which overwrote my actual backup. I don&#x27;t believe I have any iCloud backups, and even if I did some of the most important information to me isn&#x27;t backed up to iCloud.<p>I seriously doubt anything can be done, so this is mostly me being pissed and letting Apple know that their backup&#x2F;restore process is terrible.
======
auslegung
Oh, and they were kind enough to take off my screen protector. You know, take
it and not give it back. "Steal" it if you will.

